# Miley Cyrus - Peinlicher Sex-Auftritt bei den VMAs



## beachkini (26 Aug. 2013)

*Die Sängerin lieferte auf der Bühne eine billige Piep-Show ab - Hallöchen Popöchen! Gestern, 25. August, war es dann wieder Zeit für die jährlichen MTV Video Music Awards - und natürlich war auch Miley Cyrus, 20, da. Doch von der süßen "Hannah Montana" war die Sängerin weit entfernt. Im knappen Höschen performte sie gemeinsam mit Robin Thicke, 36, und zeigte allen die versaute Miley.*​
Mit "Disney" hatte das ganz sicher nichts zu tun. Bei ihrem Auftritt zu "We can't stop" schloss Miley Cyrus gestern endgültig mit ihrer Vergangenheit als braves und liebes Kinder-Idol ab. Zwar war sie von tanzenden Kuscheltieren umgeben, doch das Ganze erinnerte eher an eine Strip-Einlage als an kinderfreundliches Fernsehen.

Es wirkte fast so, als würde die Sängerin um jeden Preis provozieren wollen. Ständig streckte sie ihre Zunge raus, tanzte verrucht mit den Teddybären und Hoppelhäschen und spreizte ihre Beine, so oft es nur ging, in jede erdenkliche Richtung.

Doch als dann Robin Thicke auf die Bühne kam und gemeinsam mit ihr seinen Welthit "Blurred Lines" zu singen, war jegliches Benehmen dahin.

Sie riss sich ihr ohnehin schon knappes Outfit vom Leib und stand dann nur noch in Unterwäsche auf der Bühne. Dabei machte sie immer wieder obszöne Sex-Andeutungen mit Robin Thicke, spielte sich am Intimbereich herum und versuchte dabei besonders lasziv und provokativ zu wirken.

Doch das Ganze wirkte sehr gekünstelt und billig, und Miley war meilenweit davon entfernt, mit ihrem Auftritt einen legendären Moment wie den Kuss zwischen Madonna, 55, und Britney Spears, 31, zu schaffen. Doch vielleicht schafft sie es ja unter die peinlichsten Momente aller Zeiten. (ok-magazin.de)

Seht hier das Video:



Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/mtv-video...ter-new-york-aug-25-2013-139x-update-2-a.html


Inzwischen kann ich es kaum noch in Worte fassen wie ich sie verabscheue. :kotz:


----------



## Masterff (26 Aug. 2013)

Danke..
Also ich finde sie immer noch klasse und scharf!
Mir gefallen auch ihre kurzen Haare sehr gut.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Aug. 2013)

...und das im "prüden" Amerika!  

Eigentlich dürften sich Miley, Rihanna und Lady Gaga bestens verstehen/ergänzen... - das wäre ein Katastrophentrio! :kotz: kopf99


----------



## DonEnrico (26 Aug. 2013)

Scharf, weiter so!


----------



## armin (26 Aug. 2013)

sie ist nur eins: *unnötig*


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Aug. 2013)

Das peinlich in der Überschrift kann man sich sparen, bei der ist alles peinlich


----------



## armin (26 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Das peinlich in der Überschrift kann man sich sparen, bei der ist alles peinlich



genau so ist es!


----------



## Duant (26 Aug. 2013)

armin schrieb:


> sie ist nur eins: *unnötig*



das kann man so stehen lassen !

wenn die ganzen möchtegern jungstars ( siehe auch britney spears) mit dem ruhm nicht klar kommen, sollen se es lassen.


----------



## vivodus (26 Aug. 2013)

Gut tanzen kann sie schlecht, gut singen auch, aber ihre Performance ist nicht schlecht. Slutty zwar, aber gut.


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2013)

ich finds geil


----------



## Soloro (26 Aug. 2013)

Jeder blamiert sich,so gut er kann. lol3


----------



## Barricade (26 Aug. 2013)

Billig, peinlich und vor allem total bekloppt die Alte.


----------



## itze (26 Aug. 2013)

Eindeutig untervögelt!!!!


----------



## hornet (26 Aug. 2013)

Schade.. gesperrt


----------



## innerman (26 Aug. 2013)

So stellt sich das "prüde" Amerika Erotik vor ?
Nein, danke!


----------



## krawutz (27 Aug. 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Gut tanzen kann sie schlecht, gut singen auch, ...



Bis dahin bin ich voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## comatron (27 Aug. 2013)

Billig, nuttig, blöd.


----------



## mark462 (27 Aug. 2013)

Bis auf die Frisur fand ich das ja gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Die ist einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Hase59 (24 Sep. 2013)

Es gibt noch eine Steigerung ist in den Prüden USA aber nicht erlaubt.
Eigentlich schade:thumbup:


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

She's pretty much the definition of tramp...unsure98


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Also mich bekommt sie mit der Masche auf jedenfall rum.


----------

